# Alum Creek - big buck



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Check this buck out my buddy got around the Alum Creek area. He sure has a honey hole!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice, it looks cool with all those sticker points


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a nice Buck!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice buck! Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats to your buddy. That is a Brute of a buck!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice wild looking buck see Mike they are around YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet lookin buck, tell your bud congrats!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

that old buck has stickers every where...Still is a very nice deer....:!....Congrats to your buddy.....JIM....CL....


----------

